# Luxor zdc landscape lighting controller



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

What's the output voltage? Is it just a glorified time clock, or does it do some sort of fancy signal processing? #10 should be good for quite a distance, unless it's DC. I doubt they make a #2 landscape cable, there just isn't any market for it. You might be able to find a #2 UF cable. What kind of lights are they Halogen?


----------



## socket2ya (Oct 27, 2016)

Output is 12v I think, with LED type fixtures


----------



## socket2ya (Oct 27, 2016)

Just wanted to follow up on this install- not that too many people cared the first time around- but wanted to share this method for installation because it worked pretty well. You might be seeing more of these Luxor packages from your high end clients in the future.

Instead of using a thicker battery cable or the like to feed my main lugs, I made my own out of scrap landscape wire pieces (4-#12s) 

I cut a terminal strip in half, added lugs, and secured to the inside of the PVC box. I wish I used a larger box, however. As you can see from the pics I have about 10 home runs coming into the bottom of the box.


----------



## Christopher Weeks (Feb 23, 2021)

socket2ya said:


> Just wanted to follow up on this install- not that too many people cared the first time around- but wanted to share this method for installation because it worked pretty well. You might be seeing more of these Luxor packages from your high end clients in the future.
> 
> Instead of using a thicker battery cable or the like to feed my main lugs, I made my own out of scrap landscape wire pieces (4-#12s)
> 
> I cut a terminal strip in half, added lugs, and secured to the inside of the PVC box. I wish I used a larger box, however. As you can see from the pics I have about 10 home runs coming into the bottom of the box.


While this is extremely delayed, I appreciated your post about the Luxor system. I install landscape lighting and am considering their color changing fixtures (after having terrible experiences with other brands). I'd love to know how your experience with the Luxor system has turned out, and whether you'd use it again. It certainly is priced like the premium option, but I've been burned on other "smart" systems.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Christopher Weeks said:


> While this is extremely delayed, I appreciated your post about the Luxor system. I install landscape lighting and am considering their color changing fixtures (after having terrible experiences with other brands). I'd love to know how your experience with the Luxor system has turned out, and whether you'd use it again. It certainly is priced like the premium option, but I've been burned on other "smart" systems.


Please take a few minutes to fill out your profile. It's required. Below is a link to help you do this quickly.









IMPORTANT: Required Profile Fields


Please add your Electrical Trade in your account settings. From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “Account Settings”. The scroll down to Electrical Trade. Fill in the information for your trade and click Save at the...




www.electriciantalk.com


----------

